
Suicide is now the leading cause of death for preteens in Ohio - sahin-boydas
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-7708149/Suicide-leading-cause-death-preteens-Ohio-report-finds.html
======
sahin-boydas
Report: [https://odh.ohio.gov/wps/portal/gov/odh/media-center/odh-
new...](https://odh.ohio.gov/wps/portal/gov/odh/media-center/odh-news-
releases/ohio-suicide-demographics-trends-report)

~~~
MrEldritch
Thank you for finding a non-Daily-Mail source!

~~~
sahin-boydas
omg, they are so bad. I dont even want to start

------
partomniscient
Where "preteen" is the age-range 10-14 - at least according to the Daily Mail
(not mentioned as such in the report).

There is a reason for the Daily Mails trashy reputation.

~~~
DanBC
The Daily Mail is scum, but the headline is correct if you understand the
stats. There is only one age-group bracket that includes pre-teens, and this
is it, and the rate of death for this group has increased.

The headline currently reads "Suicide is now the leading cause of death for
preteens in Ohio: Rates among kids between ages 10 and 14 rose 250% in just
over a decade, report finds" \-- this is pretty clear.

US statistics prevent children 9 or under from being counted as a death by
suicide, because the US thinks a 9 year lacks mental capacity to weigh up the
decision.

The standardised stats released by the US bracket children by age, and the
youngest age bracket is 10-14.

Traditionally this group has a very low rate of death by suicide. People under
14 are more likely to be unlawfully killed by someone else or to die by
accident than to kill themselves.

It should be concerning that this age group's rate of suicide is increasing,
especially with the way the US undercounts suicide deaths.

------
tuesdayrain
I think this is a good sign. It means everything else is so safe that if
someone dies, it's probably because they chose to.

~~~
DanBC
The rate of suicide is increasing. That's particularly concerning for this age
group because they spend most of their lives under some kind of supervision.

